# Squatting



## Apollo (Nov 6, 2008)

What is the most weight you can squat with reasonable speed ie no pause at the top between reps? I do speed work from time to time and can manage multiple sets of 180kgx10 without any pauses etc (sub 25secs).

Interested to hear if any of you incorporate speed work into your routine to develop power?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I would genuinely be interested in seeing a video of that.


----------



## Apollo (Nov 6, 2008)

Tall said:


> I would genuinely be interested in seeing a video of that.


Thanks for the interest. Currently working with 220-260 and grinding out the reps but next time I will see what I can do.

Anyway whats the most you can shift fast?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Apollo said:


> Thanks for the interest. Currently working with 220-260 and grinding out the reps but next time I will see what I can do.
> 
> Anyway whats the most you can shift fast?


I've never timed it - my speed reps to a low box on a good day are 140kg weights+ 34kg of bands. But 15reps at sub 25seconds @ 180kg would be impressive.

In most athletes the most speed is developed using a weight which is 30% 1rm (think throwing a tiny pebble vs throwing a decent stone vs throwing a rock) but the rate that force is developed is different in each athlete.

Depending on an athletes capabilities some will be very fast with a light weight but slow with a heavy weight, other will conversely be 'fast' with a heavy weight but will not be as fast as the previous athlete with the lighter weight.


----------



## Apollo (Nov 6, 2008)

Tall said:


> I've never timed it - my speed reps to a low box on a good day are 140kg weights+ 34kg of bands. But 15reps at sub 25seconds @ 180kg would be impressive.
> 
> In most athletes the most speed is developed using a weight which is 30% 1rm (think throwing a tiny pebble vs throwing a decent stone vs throwing a rock) but the rate that force is developed is different in each athlete.
> 
> Depending on an athletes capabilities some will be very fast with a light weight but slow with a heavy weight, other will conversely be 'fast' with a heavy weight but will not be as fast as the previous athlete with the lighter weight.


that's impressive, bands are tough.

I do 10 reps in 25secs, 15 would be extemely difficult as I am not sure I could move that fast?

How often to you do speed work?


----------



## Dezmyster (Nov 28, 2008)

squats are things you take your time with the faster you go down the more damage you will do to your knees.Fact.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

going down too fast and bouncing out of the hole....no thanks

i did that once and i knew about it for 3 days after with sore knees....


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

we need to see a video of this

i train with some of britains best powerlifters that couldnt do that


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Absalute rubbish there is no way you are moving 180kg the same speed as an empty bar.


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

Tall said:


> I've never timed it - my speed reps to a low box on a good day are 140kg weights+ *34kg of bands*. But 15reps at sub 25seconds @ 180kg would be impressive.
> 
> Could someone explain 'bands' to me....
> 
> ...


----------



## Apollo (Nov 6, 2008)

Con said:


> Absalute rubbish there is no way you are moving 180kg the same speed as an empty bar.


Perhaps I should rephrase the question as I could go faster without any weight but I quoted a time for 10 reps and am really only interested in what weight people are using for speed work.

Con, you have some impressive lifts, how much can you shift fast for 10 reps?


----------



## Apollo (Nov 6, 2008)

Dezmyster said:


> squats are things you take your time with the faster you go down the more damage you will do to your knees.Fact.


Without control you could damage your knees, agreed. However the difference between strength and power is speed. Many people will tell you they can do 10 reps with a given weight, but if that set takes several minutes to complete then it becomes more like 10 singles if you see what I mean.


----------



## Dezmyster (Nov 28, 2008)

Apollo your spot on mate i dont mean take all day to do 10 squats but just dont bounce down to quick. We all love to get the set out the way asap.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

I am still a squat weakling, but not forever.

My heavy squat sessions are 100KG x3 reps for 3 sets at the moment.

When I try fast and explosive I go for 8 reps of front squat at 60KG. Don't know how fast I just go as fast as I can whilst keeping good form and control. Feels like I have had major Quad surgery for a couple of days after. lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

trickymicky69 said:


> we need to see a video of this
> 
> i train with some of britains best powerlifters that couldnt do that


Micky - who do you train with?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

@Albie - YouTube Squat Bands


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Apollo said:


> that's impressive, bands are tough.
> 
> I do 10 reps in 25secs, 15 would be extemely difficult as I am not sure I could move that fast?
> 
> How often to you do speed work?


I've switched my training up a bit, and now I always make sure my reps under 90% are as fast as possible.


----------



## DoubleDcups (Sep 16, 2004)

I thought these sort of claims were simply laughed at if no video evidence accompanied them?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

DoubleDcups said:


> I thought these sort of claims were simply laughed at if no video evidence accompanied them?


BUMP for Apollos vid


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

No vid...no proof

unless you work for NASA and the video isn't quite what it seems....all in the shadows people!


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

I would actually like to see this.

I would say i was good at squating but defo dont think i could manage that.

my max is 230kgs 3 reps. i have managed 15 atg reps on 140kg after a hard session but doubt it was anywhere near your times


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

Tall said:


> Micky - who do you train with?


i have trained (over the years) with......

dean bowring (think he holds the british record total)

dave clements (was once a squat record holder wth 423.5kgs), now passed away

neil zebedee (an olympic athlete)

the list goes on but i have never seen anyone that could do 10x180 in 25 secs

i would like to add i am never gonna be as good as those guys but i have seen some of the "best" first hand and never in a million years could they do that


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

and the record dave had was 420.5kgs before andy bolton took it


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

still no video?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

The reason I'm not totally calling him out is I can do 20reppers in under a minute, so 10 in sub 30secs is possible.

But I'd still like to see a vid


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

Tall said:


> The reason I'm not totally calling him out is I can do 20reppers in under a minute, so 10 in sub 30secs is possible.
> 
> But I'd still like to see a vid


with what weight sensei?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

trickymicky69 said:


> with what weight sensei?


Him or me?


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Thats alot of weight to shift ten times in 25 seconds.

Fair play to you mate, if it's true of course.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Tall said:


> Him or me?


You mate


----------



## jamjam84 (Sep 26, 2008)

Flapjack you need to step up your squat big time cos the volume is low.....I'm a newbie and in 5 months I have moved squat to 80kg for 10 reps at 5 sets. (I am dead afterwards, Im not making it out to be easy)

My best squat lift has been 120kg.....i think I could do 140 maybe 150kg but I was on my own and didnt want to risk having no one to help if i get in bother.


----------



## Apollo (Nov 6, 2008)

trickymicky69 said:


> still no video?


1st time back in a few days and I am glad to see my post has generated some interest. I only squat once a week and this wasn't on the agenda this week. I hope I can post something next week.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

good man.

no half squats either.

parallel/below parallel or they dont count


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Beans said:


> You mate


I did 120kgx20 in 1min 10ish the other week after heavy bench.

Best was 140kgx20 just shy of 1min, all touch and go to a // box

Squatting takes me longer these days.

When I video my workouts the first 30seconds of squatting are me getting under the bar, the walkout from the rack and then the settle and psyche up


----------



## DoubleDcups (Sep 16, 2004)

Apollo said:


> 1st time back in a few days and I am glad to see my post has generated some interest. I only squat once a week and this wasn't on the agenda this week. I hope I can post something next week.


Put the fake plates on first, and make sure to have at least 200lb in real weight to ensure sufficient bar bend.

Seriously though, I'd love to see this, but I dont think you can do it for toffee.

Depth will probably be the failing, either that or you'll do less reps than claimed and tell us you have the classic 'groin strain' that shows no sign of abating LOL

Good luck though


----------



## DoubleDcups (Sep 16, 2004)

OK, I have just found this vid of Pat Griffin squatting 200kg x 5 reps in the time you claim to be able to do 180kg x 10. Notice how he pauses in the way you claim you dont?






Some dude with a claimed 170 x 10 in 40 seconds:






Now you might be on the level, but in light of those two vids, I'm saying not a chance LOL, and no way without a pause; you are either going to use fake plates or have a spine made of titanium LOL.

Man, I am looking forward to this, and for some reason I actually want to see you make us eat our words.

EDIT--You are not Pat Griffin are you? LOL


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

i will take my hat off to you if you can do it.

i am never to proud to admit i am wrong and reps will be coming your way if you do.


----------



## Apollo (Nov 6, 2008)

DoubleDcups said:


> OK, I have just found this vid of Pat Griffin squatting 200kg x 5 reps in the time you claim to be able to do 180kg x 10. Notice how he pauses in the way you claim you dont?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just watched the 200 for 5 and reckon he did it in 18 secs dead from 1st movement to 5th rep completed. The other video did not give a clear look at the weight and was not fast either.

I will be bringing squatting forward a few days next week due to work xmas nightouts etc. I will be under a bit of pressure to match my best time judging by the amount of interest this has created.

Any tips for making a video? I haven't made one before.


----------



## Apollo (Nov 6, 2008)

Tall said:


> I did 120kgx20 in 1min 10ish the other week after heavy bench.
> 
> That is good work. :thumb:
> 
> ...


The clock starts when you are in position and start the 1st rep.

BTW......how tall is Tall?


----------



## DoubleDcups (Sep 16, 2004)

Apollo said:


> Just watched the 200 for 5 and reckon he did it in 18 secs dead from 1st movement to 5th rep completed. The other video did not give a clear look at the weight and was not fast either.
> 
> I will be bringing squatting forward a few days next week due to work xmas nightouts etc. I will be under a bit of pressure to match my best time judging by the amount of interest this has created.
> 
> Any tips for making a video? I haven't made one before.


He couldnt have gone faster without ****ing his back up, thats the point.

Use windows movie maker and export it as a wmv, then up it to youtube.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

i would record it on a mobile phone


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

DoubleDcups said:


> OK, I have just found this vid of Pat Griffin squatting 200kg x 5 reps in the time you claim to be able to do 180kg x 10. Notice how he pauses in the way you claim you dont?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bet you it's an american kid, meaning 170lbs.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Tall said:


> I did 120kgx20 in 1min 10ish the other week after heavy bench.
> 
> Best was 140kgx20 just shy of 1min, all touch and go to a // box
> 
> ...


Impressive numbers there mate.

Luckily enough for me I dont bother about the speed. It's all about the stretch. 

Just out of curiosity (sp), why are you guys intetested in the speed of your squats?


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

jamjam84 said:


> Flapjack you need to step up your squat big time cos the volume is low......


Of course the volume is low. It was an example of the maximum weight I could squat for 3 sets of 3. You could have said that's a pi$$ poor weight to only be able to do 3 sets of 3 for but the volume of 3 sets of 3 will always be low regardless of the weight used. I incorporate many different rep ranges of which that was just one example.

PS well done on your squating progress:thumb:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

my best is 200kg for 3 reps,was a struggle but i did it last year...can do 180 for 8 reps on a good day,but my knee and upper left outer sweep on thigh have been playing up so i'm sticking on 140's and 160's for reps at the min,should get better and heavier when on me cycle in feb!!!!!

bloody hell...180 in 25 secs without the rest/pause even slightly...thats nice squatting!!!!

get it on vid...be a nice watch!!!!


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

Beans said:


> Impressive numbers there mate.
> 
> Luckily enough for me I dont bother about the speed. It's all about the stretch.
> 
> Just out of curiosity (sp), why are you guys intetested in the speed of your squats?


because training for speed as well as strength trains certain muscles to behave differently allowing you to "explode" out of "the hole"

(meaning you will come up quicker, physics dictate that the quicker something moves the easier it becomes to move it. a bit like inertia in an engine, when pulling away the forces are massive but when driving on motorway the forces are low kinda sh1t)


----------



## Apollo (Nov 6, 2008)

DoubleDcups said:


> OK, I have just found this vid of Pat Griffin squatting 200kg x 5 reps in the time you claim to be able to do 180kg x 10. Notice how he pauses in the way you claim you dont?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I brought squatting forward a few days and did it tonight (bench night) to provide some evidence of 180kgx10 in under 25 secs as I originally posted. Legs were still tired from previous workout.

Anyway I may have overcooked it as I did 3 sets of 10 all in 19 seconds or less.

here is the link for the second set.






without someone to time it I went i little faster than planned but you get the idea.

BTW I sacked the cameraman and the lighting technician LOL.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

reps bud. i am impressed


----------



## DoubleDcups (Sep 16, 2004)

Apollo said:


> I brought squatting forward a few days and did it tonight (bench night) to provide some evidence of 180kgx10 in under 25 secs as I originally posted. Legs were still tired from previous workout.
> 
> Anyway I may have overcooked it as I did 3 sets of 10 all in 19 seconds or less.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, dark you say?

Whilst not the best conditions for filming... they are however perfect for obscuring those rubber 10kg plates.

Excuse my cynacism, but it sounds and looks nothing like 180kg when its being racked/unracked.

If you are using rubber 20's, then film them being loaded so we can see them clearly; if you are using metal plates then tell me why they are not making a sound?

I'm not convinced at all yet, but open to further footage once you have found qualified personel to film it


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

in all fairness to him, I could see the bar bending slightly


----------



## DoubleDcups (Sep 16, 2004)

OK, for anyone that thinks I am being harsh, you have to understand that this guy is either one of the strongest around, or is simply bull****ting.

Two videos for comparisson sake:

Video one, former World Strongest Man competitor Jesse Marunde nearly passing out after 400lb x 20 reps. note how the bar bounces and looks nothing like the video from Apollo:






Alos, this video of a guy giving approx 400lb x 13 a ride, again, look at the bar:






In both cases - especially Jesses - Apollo destroys them as far as 10 reps go... yeah right LOL

But as said, I am open to more footage, it would be great to have found one of the best squatters on the planet right here on UKM.


----------



## DoubleDcups (Sep 16, 2004)

Robsta said:


> in all fairness to him, I could see the bar bending slightly


Rob, I am talking about the flex in the bar at the top of the movement, there is none in the guys video.

Everything from the walk out to the dodgy lighting just screams fake.

I'd love to see it done mind; but after seeing guys such as Ken Leistner, Marunde, Platz and others squatting 400lb for reps, this guys efforts just dont resemble them at all; the physics just arent right.

Something is fishy.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks fine to me.

Reps bud.


----------



## DoubleDcups (Sep 16, 2004)

Beans said:


> Looks fine to me.
> 
> Reps bud.


So tell me, you can see they are 20kg plates how again?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

DoubleDcups said:


> Rob, I am talking about the flex in the bar at the top of the movement, there is none in the guys video.
> 
> Everything from the walk out to the dodgy lighting just screams fake.
> 
> ...


hmmm, I'm on the fence on this one mate, you could well be right and will be interesting to know for sure....I used to go up to 4 plates a side for 10 reps, and I do seem to recall it being much harder than it looked in the vid now you mention it.....then again, the guy may have superb strength and stamina.......hard to call but would like to see him do as you ask just to be sure......


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

DoubleDcups said:


> So tell me, you can see they are 20kg plates how again?


So tell me why you care?

Nobody died. If it's fake, I never lost anything.

Get a life.


----------



## DoubleDcups (Sep 16, 2004)

Beans said:


> So tell me why you care?
> 
> Nobody died. If it's fake, I never lost anything.
> 
> Get a life.


Epic comeback, Stephen Hawking.

You've clearly conceded you based your above endorsement of the guys video on thin air, well done you.

Get an argument.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

ffs you two...........get a room


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

I dont need one friend. An argument that is, not a room.

I'm not going to argue over this.

What I saw in the video, was a guy squatting 180kg's for reps, in like 20 seconds.

If it's fake, like I said, I never lost anything.

Why are you making such a big deal out of this?


----------



## DoubleDcups (Sep 16, 2004)

Beans said:


> I dont need one friend. An argument that is, not a room.
> 
> I'm not going to argue over this.
> 
> ...


Its not a big deal, just a valid bit of cynacism.

Youre the one painting it as something other.

I'll be perfectly happy if the guy can do as he claims.

You on the other hand, are happy either way, thats fine too, illogical, but fine none the less.

Now, I am going to leave this until Apollo chimes back in, no problems.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Apollo, we need a video of you loading the bar, and squatting.

Any chance mate?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Why is squatting 180 like that such a big deal? The reps are 3-5" high of //.

Its ok squating, could be better. When you can rep 180*10 atg I will be more impressed, but nice work bud 

For the record my raw squat is 232.5 a 82kbw


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

MXD said:


> Why is squatting 180 like that such a big deal? The reps are 3-5" high of //.
> 
> Its ok squating, could be better. When you can rep 180*10 atg I will be more impressed, but nice work bud
> 
> For the record my raw squat is 232.5 a 82kbw


 Agreed this thread confuses me, unless we are talking about 4 plates per side each plate being 50kg there is nothing mind blowing about it.

The form is loose and the reps are high, try a 2-3 second descent and then a controlled upward motion (i just did 405 at the end of a very hard leg session tonight and i hit 13 reps).

Also tonight i watched a small woman squat 315lb atg for 3 reps, i thought her back was going to break in half on the last rep but the depth was there.

Seeing that this is such a hotly debated subject, i will film my self doing 405lb for at least 20 within the next couple of weeks just to show its nothing crazy.

As far as Platz he also squatted 5 plates for 21 reps and Jesse did the squats as the very last exercise and was a very tall man making it much more taxing.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

MXD said:


> *Why is squatting 180 like that such a big deal? The reps are 3-5" high of //. *
> 
> Its ok squating, could be better. When you can rep 180*10 atg I will be more impressed, but nice work bud
> 
> For the record my raw squat is 232.5 a 82kbw


Thats what I was trying to find out haha...


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

ive seen guys alot smaller squat alot more! I believe that there is 180 on the bar but the reps aint even to // as said. Still more then i can squat so hats off.

If you look at the strong man squats he is going deep.

At the gym i go to we have these 20kilo rubber plates but there is no way they are 20 kilo. Compared to the 20kkg iron ones there so much lighter! lol


----------



## Apollo (Nov 6, 2008)

DoubleDcups said:


> Hmmm, dark you say?
> 
> Whilst not the best conditions for filming... they are however perfect for obscuring those rubber 10kg plates.
> 
> ...


 :lol: LOL.

In my gym there is no overhead lighting above the squat rack unfortunately, as I did try to capture a close up of the plates to start.

The plates are of the kind

http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/olympic_weight_plates/bodypower_apollo_usa_deluxe_rubber_chrome_olympic_plates/6320_p.html

The name is a coincidence BTW as my cat is also called Apollo.

Perhaps next time i will take the bar out of the cage into better light but it won't be in the next couple of weeks as it is Xmas party season.


----------



## DoubleDcups (Sep 16, 2004)

Apollo said:


> :lol: LOL.
> 
> In my gym there is no overhead lighting above the squat rack unfortunately, as I did try to capture a close up of the plates to start.
> 
> ...


No worries dude, its all banter.

I will be the first to give you credit mate.

Like I said, if you can do ten full reps (not three inches above) with 180kg in 25 seconds, that is a genuine strength feat right there; and you should seriously look into competition.

If you are not breaking depth on each rep, then I'd leave it or you will **** your back up with those type of weights.


----------



## Apollo (Nov 6, 2008)

Con said:


> Agreed this thread confuses me, unless we are talking about 4 plates per side each plate being 50kg there is nothing mind blowing about it.
> 
> The form is loose and the reps are high, try a 2-3 second descent and then a controlled upward motion (i just did 405 at the end of a very hard leg session tonight and i hit 13 reps).
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more. Nothing special about moving 180kg. The original post was about speed squatting but seems to have veared off course amongst accusations that the plates are fake, the bar doesn't bend enough etc. The bars we have show no sign of a bend until you put 250+ on them!

BTW I would like to see a video of 20+ reps not because I don't believe it (i did 21 myself a few weeks back), just for fun. If you can hit 25 that would be great. :thumb:


----------



## Apollo (Nov 6, 2008)

MXD said:


> Why is squatting 180 like that such a big deal? The reps are 3-5" high of //.
> 
> Its ok squating, could be better. When you can rep 180*10 atg I will be more impressed, but nice work bud
> 
> For the record my raw squat is 232.5 a 82kbw


Its no big deal. The point was speed. If I want to do 10 perfect reps with 180kg I would just take a little more time, there is no challenge in that.

As I said in an earlier reply I did 180x21 a few weeks back and time wasn't a concern for that set, reps were.


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Apollo said:


> :lol: LOL.
> 
> In my gym there is no overhead lighting above the squat rack unfortunately, as I did try to capture a close up of the plates to start.
> 
> ...


There, you had me all impressed until you admitted you had a fcuking CAT

Gay:lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

nibbsey said:


> There, you had me all impressed until you *admitted you had a fcuking CAT*
> 
> *Gay* :lol: :lol:


PMSL :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

If that was 180kg then was certainly impressive speed work....

I cant even lift my own body up and down that fast LMFAO


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Apollo - reps on the way. Weight looked legit to me, although form was a bit on the poor side


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

damn thats some serious squatting. looking forward to cons video too. only wished i start doing legs earlier and wasnt into the whole chest and arms 5 days a week lot when i started


----------



## Apollo (Nov 6, 2008)

Tall said:


> Apollo - reps on the way. Weight looked legit to me, although form was a bit on the poor side


Cheers Tall,

like I said, I overcooked it a bit to make sure it was definately under 25 secs and it was actually 19 secs. If I timed it better the form would have been tighter.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

At my gym theres a women power lifter for tnt and she,s very strong.But hoestly i cant see many people doing 180kg sub 25.Prove us rong post a video.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

bkoz said:


> At my gym theres a women power lifter for tnt and she,s very strong.But hoestly i cant see many people doing 180kg sub 25.Prove us rong post a video.


He posted a video mate...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Excellent squatting imo, reps


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I,m a fool i did,nt even go past first page my wife was calling me for dinner.I need a slap...ha ha ha


----------

